# michigan props ???



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

ss michigan prop, good or bad ???


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I've never heard anything bad about them but they did file for bankruptcy back in July. 

http://www.tradeonlytoday.com/home/498929-michigan-wheel-files-for-bankruptcy


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> ss michigan prop, good or bad ???


Michigan ballastic S.S propeller is a good all around performance propeller.

No complaint...

STAY AWAY FROM SOLAS.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it, the only down side is the over the hub exhaust. Makes it so the prop doesn't grip low end. Bad for getting out of the hole, but good for being able to spin it up to higher RPM's. Using the 5 blade 17p on the Etec 60.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Dude! Sweet Prop! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Dude! Sweet Prop!  [smiley=cool2.gif]


Thanks, it's even sweeter when it's running 2/3 outta the water!


----------

